# Hey :) New Brit



## Alex . (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey there guys! 

I'm Alex, and I'm relieved to finally be able to post in here following my first account being banned within an hour or two for spammer so and so, I hadn't posted yet? But never mind, I've made it now  

I'm a third year student of Medieval History, studying in North Wales. I've been into the history of aviation throughout my life, I come from a military family and have been pretty much brainwashed by years of documentaries, and numerous repeats of Battle of Britain and 633 Squadron on a regular basis  I've been involved with the ATC for 6 and a half years, and I'm hoping to follow this on with a commission once I've finished my studies.

I am particularly interested in the history of 148 Squadron Royal Air Force during World War II, and if any members have any information and further reading regarding the squadron I would be very interested from hearing from you. My uncle, Geoff Hill served with them across North Africa and Italy, unfortunately he passed away a few months back - however, he was a ridiculous hoarder, and kept extensive records of the squadron activities and had many pictures of his time in blue...or tan, which I look forward to sharing with you  He went on to dedicate the rest of his life as a guide at the RAF Museum Cosford, where he was involved with the conservation of the B-24 KN751, now on display at the RAF Museum Hendon.

I have to admit I am nowhere as knowledgeable as you guys, so will be more than likely a watcher - I'd rather not embarrass myself 8)

Regards,

Alex


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome

Sorry about the accidental spam banning. We have been having a big problem with spambots lately. Your login name might have tripped something.

Either way, welcome to our dysfunctional family.

Don't be a watcher, jump right in. We all can learn from each other.


----------



## N4521U (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey, you have to be willing to be embarra$$ed to be in here matey........ we've all done it, willingly or otherwise.

Welcome from the lower far side of the earth.

Bill


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 6, 2013)

Well, at least you're not another Aussie.....

Welcome aboard and don't lurk. Hop in as all "stupid" questions are welcome!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 6, 2013)

*WHAT???????*


----------



## Alex . (Aug 6, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome messages!  I will try to get stuck in as much as I can...



DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Sorry about the accidental spam banning. We have been having a big problem with spambots lately. Your login name might have tripped something.



No problem, I'm a regular on a motorbike forum (another one of my loves) and that occasionally gets messed up too.

Although if you click my username on the side, it takes me to alex109's page and not my own.



Crimea_River said:


> Well, at least you're not another Aussie.....
> 
> Welcome aboard and don't lurk. Hop in as all "stupid" questions are welcome!



Uh oh, tin foil hat on  Bracing for it!


----------



## Matt308 (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome! It appears you have corrected your spamming ways.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to the asylum Alex!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Aug 6, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> Well, at least you're not another Aussie.....
> 
> Welcome aboard and don't lurk. Hop in as all "stupid" questions are welcome!


Amen, brother!
Welcome to the mad house!
And we would be glad to hear any info you have.
Build a model, and that earns you extra points!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 6, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## N4521U (Aug 6, 2013)

Build four at one time.......................... and a member will visit you at the funny farm.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 7, 2013)

Jump into a conversation and make a fool out of yourself. I do it all the time!!!! 

Oh......Welcome to the forum


----------



## Marcel (Aug 7, 2013)

Oh no, not another brit. Will you start drooling when someone mentions the spitfire, like the others do?   



Would love to read some of those memories about the squadron in Africa.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 7, 2013)

Crimea_River said:


> Well, at least you're not another Aussie.....



Hey...I resemble that....

Welcome aboard Alex.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome aboard Alex!


----------



## Alex . (Aug 7, 2013)

Thank you for the welcome! 



Marcel said:


> Would love to read some of those memories about the squadron in Africa.



I have just posted about their 'mascots' in the Stories section.


----------



## Readie (Aug 7, 2013)

Let the drooling commence..
A Spitfire flypast tugs at the heart strings of any Englishman 
Welcome from sunny Plymouth Alex.
Its ok here, just don't mention the war..... hahahaha
John


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2013)

So you're _not _spam - therefore you're not a Viking either!
Welcome from a bit further north. There's a slim chance I might have met your uncle, back in the late 1980's, if he was the chap who showed me around the B-24 when it was at Cosford (still in its Indian AF markings then, as recall.).


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 7, 2013)

Viking, eh.....much like me and other selected few, right VB? 
Motorcycles one says, hopefully that means AJS, BSA, Norton, Triumph and the likes, there's a crazy person popping in on occasion, watch out, mumbling something about MBW, WMB, or something, don't pay any attention to this person, we're testing some new meds, it seems that they come with some severe side effects....
On a slightly different sidenote, Terry, the gentleman above here, Airframes, is the resident Grumman Wildcat affectionado, connoisseur, still thinks that a Spitfire could have been designed better, more streamlined, like aforementioned Wildcat....no point in arguing there.

Welcome to cuckoo's nest, which nobody has ever flown or crossed over...


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome.

Another Brit in the Welsh badlands


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 7, 2013)

Welcome to the forums Alex. 8)


Wheels


----------



## Airframes (Aug 7, 2013)

And don't mind our Swettish person - he escapes from his cell - oops! I meant room - now and then. He's harmless really, just say soothing things like 'Volvo', 'SAAB' and 'Ikea', and give him the odd beer or two, and he'll relax and put away that Viking axe .... but whatever you do, do _*not *_mention the Muppet Show !!!


----------



## Alex . (Aug 8, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Viking, eh.....much like me and other selected few, right VB?
> Motorcycles one says, hopefully that means AJS, BSA, Norton, Triumph and the likes, there's a crazy person popping in on occasion, watch out, mumbling something about MBW, WMB, or something, don't pay any attention to this person, we're testing some new meds, it seems that they come with some severe side effects....



I'm into anything with 2 wheels really, I have been riding 4 years and still learning a lot  

My dad had a Triumph Bonneville, but for the time being I've gone down the sportsbike route/power ranger/plastic fantastic, whatever you call us, although I use mine (GSXR600 SRAD) for everything - commuting, touring, sunday rides in rain or shine!


----------



## Readie (Aug 8, 2013)

Gixxerman will be your soulmate Alex.
Suzuki make good bikes


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2013)

Like this MV Agusta 750S America?


----------



## Alex . (Aug 8, 2013)

I love the cafe racer style bikes! I would do anything to give one of these a go...


----------



## Readie (Aug 8, 2013)

Me too Alex, I have dreamed of owning a Dresda Triton for decades. The ultimate British bike in my opinion.

My Suzuki's were all two strokes, GT 250, 380, 550 's.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2013)

These two Tritons were both built by Dresda Engineering, the famous Londonfirm run by racer Dave Degens. The model on the left has a wideline Featherbed frame; the bike on the right is based on a frame from a genuine Mara Norton. One of the lasting ottractions ofthe Triton is that no two bikes are identical.

Few bikes could live with a good Triton's 650cc Triumph performance in a straight line, and the same thing was true of its Norton Featherbed chassis's handling ability on a twisty road...

So.....left or right?


----------



## s1chris (Aug 8, 2013)

Hello from Coventry Alex. 
I lurked in the shadows for too long on this forum.
Get involved and unlock the knowledge of others you won't look back.

Cheers Chris


----------



## Alex . (Aug 8, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> These two Tritons were both built by Dresda Engineering, the famous Londonfirm run by racer Dave Degens. The model on the left has a wideline Featherbed frame; the bike on the right is based on a frame from a genuine Mara Norton. One of the lasting ottractions ofthe Triton is that no two bikes are identical.
> 
> Few bikes could live with a good Triton's 650cc Triumph performance in a straight line, and the same thing was true of its Norton Featherbed chassis's handling ability on a twisty road...
> 
> So.....left or right?



How could you chose between those two?! If I won the lottery I'd have one in my front room just to gaze at with a cup of tea!



s1chris said:


> Hello from Coventry Alex.
> I lurked in the shadows for too long on this forum.
> Get involved and unlock the knowledge of others you won't look back.
> 
> Cheers Chris



Not far from me then, I'm from Stourbridge. Thanks Chris.



Readie said:


> View attachment 240086
> 
> 
> Me too Alex, I have dreamed of owning a Dresda Triton for decades. The ultimate British bike in my opinion.
> ...



My dad had the GT750 two stroke back in the day, he was amazed by the gear indicator on it! The Honda CBX1000 is a favourite Japanese oldie, sound like thunder


----------



## Readie (Aug 8, 2013)

Right Jan


----------



## Readie (Aug 8, 2013)

CBX, I haven't seen one of those for a long time. I liked the Z1300 6 for its brutish style.
Kawasaki?
This?




Or this?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 8, 2013)

....or _this!_

Norvin! Featherbed with a Vincent V-Twin! 8)






Dave Degens Dresda Tritons and Triumph Tuning


----------



## Alex . (Aug 8, 2013)

I love how much these threads go off topic! Fantastic, perhaps I should set up a dedicated motorbike thread? 

The CBX, 6 cylinders of fury!

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQfI6TPbIfg_

The Tritons are gorgeous, I saw one out the other night and I wish I had my camera now I've joined this forum!


----------



## Readie (Aug 9, 2013)

The A65 is another brilliant bike. Mind you with a name like 'Spitfire' it would have to be


----------



## futuredogfight (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 9, 2013)

G'day mate…………ye, I know, another *AUSSIE*. But hey, welcome to the band of barmy brothers.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 10, 2013)

Where's the booze?








....and the birds!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## Alex . (Aug 18, 2013)

Saw one of these today, lovely modern take on a classic...shame about the price! :O


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 18, 2013)

Either that one, or a house or?


----------

